# lake District



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

snyone thinking of a trip to the Lakes next week

We are thinking to go, doubt we will make it up a mountain

those days are gone

But we just might make stickle tarn
Where we can remember the traverse to Scarfell

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

enjoy your trip, not been up that way for quite some time, enjoying the more sedate area of the New Forest instead.

cabby


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

There are plenty of places to go in the Lakes without going up a mountain. I use Pathfinder Guides for areas I visit regularly and find them great for choosing walks to suit me as they tell you how many miles the walks are and how difficult.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We know the Lakes very well

have climbed more or less every mountain and pass over the years from all routes and in all weathers

Have dragged all six children and a number of G'KIds to the top as well, some we have even carried

Well He has  

it was a sanctuary to us when we had little money and a tent

There were no shops on mountain tops 8O 

The very first time I went I was 16 and in Autumn, the leaves and bracken were russet and I was hooked

I then introduced Albert and he too was hooked

So an Autumn trip will be special

but the top of a mountain is beyond belief, and for those of you still able

Do it

We will content our selfs half way

We could get up but not sure the knees would bring is back down
:lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Enjoy your time away, you certainly picked a brilliant place to go. Love the lake district.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

A beautiful area, hope the weather holds good for you and you enjoy all your favourite places (you can reminisce about the mountain top!)


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Im heading to Kendal for two nights on Monday, on my way further south. Im looking forward to it, anyone ever stayed at the Kendal CC Site?


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

anneveronica said:


> Im heading to Kendal for two nights on Monday, on my way further south. Im looking forward to it, anyone ever stayed at the Kendal CC Site?


Not stayed at the Caravan Club site, but have stayed a couple of times at the Camping and Caravanning Club site at Kendal. Like it a lot and with the age concession discount, excellent value. The wardens are helpful and friendly. Lovely scenery.

Mike


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

if you can't make the mountains at least try Castle Crag in Borrowdale. Wainwright was rather partial to it and I love it, not high but great views down Derwentwater and Borrowdale. Enjoy yourselves.

Bob


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I just love reading the Wainwright books

We have walked most of them bob

I still spend many happy hour just reading them

Aldra


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice one Aldra, the Lakes is a fantastic place and if you can get above 700 feet or so you soon lose the crowds  

I've not been that way much the last few years but used to go there regularly in my fell running days, especially when training for the 'Bob Graham' when I was up there most weekends (well a lot of em) getting lots of miles and hills in  

Not got a van at mo otherwise would have joined you for a nostalgic stickle wander


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right

Well now I am disappointed

You are not joining me

It seems no one is

Is it the dog?..

Or is it me :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi aldra 
We just left the lakes Thursday we was supposed to be in france but the day I broke up for my hols I did my back in 
We Spent 4 days in keswick we would have loved to do some fell walking but just took it easy & walked around the town  
Enjoy yourselves in the lakes it brought back good memories the last time we spent there


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sunseekers

Thank the lord you took it easy :lol: 
Walking the fells requires a sound back

we will creak our way around :lol: 

Actually we have both lost a couple of stone so we may well run up mountains once again 8O 

if not memories are good

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

anneveronica said:


> Im heading to Kendal for two nights on Monday, on my way further south. Im looking forward to it, anyone ever stayed at the Kendal CC Site?


Yes anneveronica, I was there a couple of weeks ago. Very nice small clean site - all mod cons on the outskirts of Kendal. There is a good halfmile walk to the bus stop outside the local supermarket (think it was Morrisons if my memory serves me right.) It's a suburban bus into the centre and from there you can catch an "intercity" to Windermere and Keswick. From Windermere you can go anywhere.

For info (other readers) I also stayed at Caravan Club Park Coppice site a couple of miles out of Coniston. The bus-stop Ulverston-Coniston route is outside the park gate and connects with Stagecoach to Ambleside and Windermere via Hawkshead Village (timings not great). A great ride.

After having seen the buses on the B roads, I would NOT consider driving the MH for fear of meeting a bus at a narrow stretch or on Hawkshead Hill even though there are sites along that road. So it obviously doesn't put everyone off.

Bonne route, a-v.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We will miss you Anneveronica

We hope to set out on Tuesday but we are going up the coast to Wasdale first then back over the tops

have a good trip

We have our NT card so will visit a few places if the weather is unkind and we have decided we will eat out every night

so the dark evenings won't be a problem in a warm pub

Aldra


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Pity Aldra it would have been good to say hello. Have a great trip.
Thank you Viv for your input, very helpful indeed!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

anneveronica said:


> Pity Aldra it would have been good to say hello. Have a great trip.
> Thank you Viv for your input, very helpful indeed!


Pleasure, and happy and safe travels to you both!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi Sandra.

Not been on the site for over a week so just catching up.

There is a cracking little cl at hawkshead not far from Windermere and ambleside called Keen Ground. Village is a half mile stroll, 3 pubs, few shops and its lovely. We spent a couple of Christmas's there (got snowed in once). If your not in the cc he probably won't be fussed. Details should be on here.

Another good one just a few miles from Keswick is sloughthwaite or something like that. It's the oldest cl in the country.

I like buttermere and crummock water and there are some cracking wild spots along there (see blog).

If your going to wast water and wasdale some good spots along there but don't be tempted to go over the hardknott or ryenose passes in a big van as it will end in tears and there are 6ft 6 restrictions.

Have a fab time


----------

